# MK2 Air Ride Setups!!



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

If you own a MK2 on air, please provide pics of your trunk/install. 

I'd also love to know the following: 

Management: 
Line Size: 
Tank Size: (how many gallons and skinny/regular)


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

line and tank size are preference. Almost everyone uses 3/8 or 1/4 inch airline, I use the later for a slower drop. Tank size I've seen everything from 1, 3, 5 and 7 gallon tanks some people run double tanks again all preference based on volume, regardless of automobile type


----------



## Junkyard Hero (Jan 18, 2005)

i am using a 5 gallon tank 8v analog management with 3/8's lines and valves i got the air lift universal bags and my friend that owns beyond kustom ( a mini truck shop in north utah) is going to help me with the install to make sure the car lays the body on the on the ground. 











and its going on this car


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice! 

Post a trunk pic when done please! 

Here's one from another thread:


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

watching


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

Bump for more setups!


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

this is the only decent rear photo i have right meow..


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

Another one


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

Bump for more examples!


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

Up


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Mat_16V said:


> i am using a 5 gallon tank 8v analog management with 3/8's lines and valves i got the air lift universal bags and my friend that owns beyond kustom ( a mini truck shop in north utah) is going to help me with the install to make sure the car lays the body on the on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

Bump for more setups!!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Are those airlift struts from a mk4 or something? They definitely aren't going to work on a mk2 without major modification.


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

bump for more ideas!


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

reynolds9000 said:


> Are those airlift struts from a mk4 or something? They definitely aren't going to work on a mk2 without major modification.


It's a universal kit, which will work fine for his car. You just have to weld the mounting brackets onto the struts, but if his friend has a mini truck shop he should be able to make quick work of that :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Welding on a pressurized strut sounds SKETCHY!


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

reynolds9000 said:


> Welding on a pressurized strut sounds SKETCHY!


It's not actually that bad if you take your time. Hold the strut in your hand while welding or frequently touch the strut (no ****:slyto check the temp. When the strut is hot to the touch, put it to the side, enjoy one of your favorite beverages and wait for it to cool down. Repeat until finished. :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

16v_HOR said:


> It's not actually that bad if you take your time. Hold the strut in your hand while welding or frequently touch the strut (no ****:slyto check the temp. When the strut is hot to the touch, put it to the side, enjoy one of your favorite beverages and wait for it to cool down. Repeat until finished. :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

bump!


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

Not in yet....work in progress!


----------

